# C-50 geometry chart, in English?



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

hello

I was looking at colnago.com C-50 geometry and apart from it all being in Italian (sadly, no parla Italiano) the diagram is very small and not legible. I wanted the STA, tube lengths, etc,

is there any place I can see the C-50 chart for 2007 what is understandable for English speakers? 

thanks!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Let's see if this helps:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Okay, it might need to be a little bigger, so here goes again:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Okay, now go to the Colnago website, click on the frame/bike you are interested in, and click on the "characteristic" tab underneath the frame/bike. It will give you the lengths and dimensions of the frame and the letters will reference the diagram above. Print the table out if you like and use the table above to look at it. The reference points are the same as the 2006 line, so you could use the diagram from Trialtir with the charts from Colnago's 2007 website.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*thanks!*

thanks, a few more questions re sizing of C-50

I ride a 2005 54cm Trek Madone 5.9 (54.6 cm TT, 74 STA, 73 HTA) with 100mm stem and 20mm set-back seat-post.

What size C-50 do I need? Assume minimal saddle to bar drop, in my case a mere 15mm (lousy back).

I need to know the total head-tube length including the head-set caps overhead a C-50.

The Madone head-tube length on a 54cm is 104mm plus add ~30mm head-set overhead making a total head tube lengh of 134mm. Then we add spacers.

The 54cm C-50 (if I read the small diagram right) shows 133 mm head tube length but does this include the head-set/caps overhead? I am trying to calculate my spacer requirements for C-50 because I have massive 40mm of spacers on Madone due to my lousy back and very short Madone head-tube.

I am guessing I need a 54cm C-50? Sloping or horizontal?

Thanks!


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

acid_rider,

If you're getting a C50, I'm jealous.

Try the charts at Competive Cyclist for readability. http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=1249
Scroll down.

The head tube measurement does _not_ include the headset. If you use a Chris King head set that adds about 3cm's, 18mm for top and 12mm for the bottom. That was as close as I could measure it just now; maybe a mm or two less. Other headsets may add similar height, but they will be a little different.

Best of luck to you.
Tshirt


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The 54cm traditional has a 132mm headtube length and this does not include the headset. The 54cm sloping has a 165mm headtube length and this also does not include the headset. The 54 sloping is the equivalent of a much bigger frame than a 54cm traditional.

I have the 50cm sloping Cristallo which has the same dimensions as the C50 and my headtube length without a headset is 132mm with an advertized 133mm. I have a Chris King nothreadset on order and the shop will be installing it as soon as it comes in. I'll give you measurements at that time with the headset on.

Keep in mind that the recommended amount of spacers on these carbon forks is 30mm. Have you thought about using a rising stem? That would further help with your back.


----------

